# M25 - what a pleasure



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I hate the M25 with a passion but we came back from Gatwick the other night non-stop, no hold ups, not even at that awful stretch just south of the river - didn't even have to stop at the tunnel booth - what a pleasure (well almost).


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tony

I have had occassions like that. I remember once when we were going to see Shona's parents it took 6 - yes SIX hours to travel down on the Friday afternoon. Sunday eveing we did the same distance in just over an hour and as I drove off I felt lost or as though I had done something wrong :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I hate the M25 with a passion but we came back from Gatwick the other night non-stop, no hold ups, not even at that awful stretch just south of the river - didn't even have to stop at the tunnel booth - what a pleasure (well almost).


It was just your lucky day :lol:

Merry Xmas Wobby


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I hate the M25 with a passion but we came back from Gatwick the other night non-stop, no hold ups, not even at that awful stretch just south of the river - didn't even have to stop at the tunnel booth - what a pleasure (well almost).


It was somewhat different a couple of days ago! Kept hearing on the local news that the M23 was at a standstill for hours tailing back to the M25.

Wonder how many people missed their planes from Gatwick that day?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I especially like the rolling speed limits around the Heathrow section. It does seem to keep the traffic moving steadily.

I did once travel from Dover to Portsmouth late at night in 1.5 hours, using the M20 and M25, but it was late at night.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Got stuck on the M25 for 4 hours in the summer,a hot August saturday,good job we had lots of cold drinks in the fridge.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I must admit our experience (limited  ) of the M25 is not too bad. The only real problem we had was a wait of 3 hours between jt. 8 and 9. We just missed the turn off for the diversion :evil: 

It was made worse by the fact that we had waited 4 hours the day before to get off the M40 to get to Henley Campsite. They were redoing the roundabout and forgot about traffic control!

Actually we felt bad about being annoyed on the M25 wait. 3 people were killed in the accident. Rather wait 3 hours than be killed. One of the reasons we always stay near the Channel on the night before sailing (unless we are sailing from Hull 8) ). We don't have to get het up about not catching a booked sailing/train.

Yet another reason to live here.

Sue


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

M25 - you lot should think yourselves lucky, we live virtually next to it and have to use it often. The best time to use it is 3am! Daft I know but we actually look forward to paying French toll charges for the relaxation it offers.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I hadn’t anticipated the latest M25 crazy game when the tolls changed recently.
Yesterday we grabbed a last minute Cite Europe trip via Dover and were getting near the Dartford crossing when the whole motorway turned into Le Mans ! At first I couldn’t work out what was happening but quickly realised that it was 05h50 and just 10 minutes free crossing time left.
I guess this must be a daily occurrence now for regular crossing users.
It must be interesting at 21h58 - do they all slow down to a crawl as they approach the booths?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some time in the early '80s ( can't remember the exact year) I went to collect my parent-in-law from Heathrow. I left home about 4am and went onto the newly opened stretch of the M25 near Wisley. I must have been the first on it as I later learnt it only opened that morning and all the way to Heathrow almost, didn't see another car in either direction.

I spent the whole journey mildly panicking that I'd made a mistake, it was actually closed and any minute I'd be pulled over and asked what I thought I was doing there. For some time afterwards I used to half expect to see my tyre tracks in the unset tarmac.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We used the M25 from the M3 Yesterday to M20 and it was a dream.
No Roadworks, no accidents not to many lorries, if only it was like that everyday.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Left home at 3pm yesterday to get to Heathrow, to pick up son who's just back from Auckland. What a surprise! 1.55 hrs later we are coming off the M4 taking the entrance to Terminal 2  Yet it was earlier reported as going to be the worst day of the year on the M25.

Coming back later in the evening, hardly any traffic to speak of. The warning signs were giving news of seroius delays between J8 -J10 on the M23 :evil: 

Not a sign of anything as we drove along and got home in under 1.5 hours 8O :lol: 

Moral of the story: Don't believe anything you're told, until you've experianced it for yourself


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

When I go down to Johns Cross using the M3, M25 and A21, I always leave home about 11-30 ish (listening to trafic reports on radio!) I generally find its Ok and takes just under 2 hours.

I normally leave about 5-30 ish and all the traffic is coming the other way and boy are there some jams and hold ups but I generally have a good run back.

Yesterday, it was brilliant going down, not a lot of traffic and coming home late at 12-45 am,1 hour 30 minutes, all I overtook were about 10 lorries on the M25 and only one white van overtook me.

Had a whale of a time at the staff's Xmas party and they all enjoyed themselves, they all had taxis home and all I drank was two cokes before anyone asks.

Happy Xmas everyone and a prosperous New Year and forget the credit crunch!

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

**** said:


> Not a sign of anything as we drove along


I'm not surprised. The entire population of SE England and the South Midlands were in our local Tesco.

G


----------

